

Exposed: Apple’s Terrible Sin in China [video] - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/exposed-apples-terrible-sin-in-china-tctv/

======
itg
Why is only one company singled out when there are a number that use foxconn?

~~~
randylahey
Why is it okay to do bad things if others do it too?

